# Prophesy and Psalmody



## AV1611 (Apr 23, 2008)

When advocates of EP argue that in the OT all singing was prophetic what precisely are they refering to? Is not preaching also prophetic in the NT in that it is revealling God's will? I suppose my central question is what precisely is prophesy?


----------

